# new to AT from NC



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

welcome, where at in NC?


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kent. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

:welcomesign: where at in N.C???


----------



## HIGHPOCKETS2 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Hello*

From White Oak!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


From a fellow NC'er


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

HIGHPOCKETS2 said:


> From White Oak!


Home of the famous Cain's Grill


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello from Fayetteville!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Hello from Tabor City.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

Fellow NC'er, where in NC do you live?


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! Always glad to have more NC members. Enjoy!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

*Wow!!!!*

I never expected anyone to look at this post much less all the welcomes. Thank you all. I live in Locust NC, about 30 min east of Charlotte. Seriously, I am a member of several forums and never got much of a welcome so if you posted one on here thank you and I'm sorry I haven't looked back until now. I WILL be on here welcoming newer members, because it has made my evening.

Thanks all
Kent


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------

